# 12/3 with arc fault breaker



## Enanosky44 (Jul 27, 2013)

U guys I have a good question.nim Renovating an apt they did this 12-3 two hots and 1 neutral I trace every single outlet And light fixture so which would have the arc fault breaker? Light or outlet?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Enanosky44 said:


> U guys I have a good question.nim Renovating an apt they did this 12-3 two hots and 1 neutral I trace every single outlet And light fixture so which would have the arc fault breaker? Light or outlet?



What code cycle are you on?


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

on an arc fault you cant have 2 hots and 1 nuetral:no:


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

papaotis said:


> on an arc fault you cant have 2 hots and 1 nuetral:no:


 they do make 2 poles


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/Siemens-Q220AFC-120-Volt-Combination-Interrupter/dp/B0052MCLC6/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1397269150&sr=8-4&keywords=2+pole+siemens+arc


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

i stand(sit) corrected! havent seen those yet:thumbup:


----------



## Enanosky44 (Jul 27, 2013)

480sparky said:


> What code cycle are you on?


As far as I know NYC is in 2011 but I heard we will get on 2014 in few months


----------

